# Tri-Metholon (Method) Competition



## rubiksczar (Feb 7, 2014)

Ive got an idea for a race. You will solve the cube a total of 9 times using three different methods. 3 times per method. Take the average per method and give the average of your total time. Make sure to list which methods you used. So you don't use similar methods, each method has to be an LBL type, Petrus type, and Corner/Edge First type. There is no prize accept the feeling of accomplishment and fulfillment of knowing your average time of three methods is amazing. 

Here is an example

Fridrich: 19.92avg

Petrus: 23.93avg

Corners First: 39.76avg

Total: 83.61

Average: 27.87


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 7, 2014)

What does "Petrus type" mean?


----------



## kcl (Feb 7, 2014)

So I can go 
CFOP
Roux (it's a variant of CF) 
Freefop


----------



## rubiksczar (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, you could do that. 

Petrus type would be like instead of LBL it would be a block building method like make 2x2,2x3, and so forth. You don't have to use Petrus, that was just an example.

I forgot to add notations for the solves so here we go:

First set:
R F' U' D' F' U B' D' U2 R' L' D2 L2 B R' F2 B D' L2 F' U' D' L2 B U'

U F R' L' F2 D2 R2 F R F' R2 L F2 L F' B D B' L' F2 R2 F' D2 B L

R' F2 U' F L' D2 R L B2 U' L' R' B' F2 D L2 U2 D2 B' F' U F D2 U B'

Second set (different method):
D' L2 F2 B2 L U D' R' B2 U' D' B' D F2 D' B2 L D2 R L U D2 R L2 U

B' F R2 F R D2 L U B U2 R B' U2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' F L2 D B' R'

F2 B' U' L2 U' F' L' R' D' B U2 R2 U' D B' U2 D2 R L2 B D2 B U2 D2 L'

Third set (different method):
B' D2 B' D B' F R B L R2 F' L' D2 F' R F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D B U2 L U'

F2 B2 R' U' D' F' B' D2 F B U2 D B' F L R2 F' D' F B U' L2 U D' L'

U L2 U2 B D U2 L2 R B2 L' R' U' D F2 B2 L F2 L D R' L' F2 L2 B' F


----------



## TDM (Feb 7, 2014)

Method 1: CFOP
17.00, 14.64, 14.22 = wtf?
Method 2: ZZ
11.74, 18.02, 17.20 = 15.65 (probably ZZ PB single)
Method 3: LBL w/ 4lLL
20.62, 22.70, 21.48 = 21.60
Average: 15.29, 15.65, 21.60 = 17.51

E: Fail, I didn't read the OP properly and thought it was just any three methods... I'll do this again with some other methods
E2: CFOP is LBL type, ZZ is blockbuilding like Petrus, and... I'll just have to use Roux 
E3: Method 3: Roux
22.33, 26.04, 24.75 = 24.37 (I don't remember being this fast with Roux...)
*Average: 15.29, 15.65, 24.37 = 18.44*


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Feb 7, 2014)

CFOP: 13.91
FreeFOP: 13.82 (lol?)
Roux: 29.29

Whole mean: 19.00

Bonus: (3rd set) 
Ortega/M2 : 37.63


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 7, 2014)

Fridrich: 10.02, 11.28, 8.99 = 10.10
Roux: 18.29, 18.85, 17.22 = 18.12 
FreeFOP: 8.85, 11.82, 9.88 = 10.19 (Easy xcrosses on 1st and 3rd + one pll skip)

Mean of all: 12.80


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 7, 2014)

meth?


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 8, 2014)

Fridrich: 9.39, 8.88, 9.77 = 9.35
Roux: 13.56, 14.34, 10.81 = 12.90
FreeFop: 15.63, 12.28, DNF(12.87) = DNF(13.59)

Accidentally used roux on the last solve.

Mean: DNF(11.94)

Ah well.


----------

